# Home Made Cam Clamps...



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I have just updated my web page collection with an article by Sam Howe titled Home Made Cam Clamps.

I think it's a Super article... I hope you do too...

Under Jigs & Tools

http://woodworkstuff.net/HoweClamp.html

Enjoy!


----------



## xblade (Sep 11, 2006)

Joe , I just finished looking at the cam clamp file and like you idea. I have some hard maple in my shop and will try some as soon as I get a chance to. Great idea ! 
Roger


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Roger,

Glad you like it.

It's NOT MY IDEA... it's Sam Howe's idea...

I merely wrote-up his idea and added it to my web page collection of things that I like so they won't get lost... And I did so with his permission.

Enjoy...


----------

